# Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????



## Forellendieb (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Freunde,
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Forellenangler und seit Juni 2005 hat Exori das Trout- Projekt ins Leben gerufen. Anfangs stand ich dem sehr Skeptisch gegenüber, doch nun muss ich sagen Super!!! Ich denke es ist ein muss für jeden Forellen-Fischer. Egal für welchen See das Projekt hat auf alles eine Antwort.
Ob das die Ruten sind der Spzielle Kescher,X1 Rolle , Horizontal Zocker, Ghost,Harken alles ist aufeinander abgestimmt und es funktioniert hervorragend. #6 
Ich denke hier hat die Firma Exori wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Aber mich würde interissieren ob da andere auch so drüber denken oder ob ich der einzigste bin.:c    Bitte haut alles hier rein Positives oder auch Negertives.
Eure ganz speziellen Tricks und Kniffe einfach alles rund um die Forelle..........

Mit vielen lieben Grüßen euer Forellendieb..


----------



## Rotauge (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hi Forellendieb, wäre nett, wenn du mal genauer schreiben könntest, was du genau von Exori benutzst. Welche Zocker hast du bis jetzt eingesetzt?

Michael Kahlstadt hat das Project auf der Angelmesse in Duisburg vorgestellt. War ein sehr interessanttes Gespräch und eine interessante Präsentation.

Getestet hab ich es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## drogba (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

dachte auch das ist voll krass.aber das ist voll der schrott.die zocker steht ds laufen von so und so viel metern (steht immer auf den dingern drauf) aber die sind ja nix anderes als halb,oder schnell sinkende wobbler.ich dachte die bleiben selbst beim stehen lassen in x metern stehen .nix da die sinken auf den grund.die posen finde ich ******** weil die viel zu teuer sind und viiiiel zu aufällig.da nehem ich doch lieber die drenan crystal schwimmer.und an den keschern was ist daran anders als bei anderen ?oder fängt der die fische schon automatisch?|supergri


----------



## johnnybegoode (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hi Leute, 

finde ich eine super Idee, über deine positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Trout Project zu schreiben. Michael Kahlstadt ist wahrscheinlich einer der besten Forellen(see)fischer, die wir in Deutschland haben. Habe ihn auch auf der Messe in Dortmund getroffen - der weiss wirklich Bescheid!
Ich benutze auch verschiedene Produkte aus der Serie. Die "Einstiegsdroge" war der Trilup Forellenteigformer, dann die Zocker, Wirbel usw. Wenn die Fischerei wieder richtig losgeht werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch die leichte Steckrute aus dem Programm kaufen. Ein Kollege hat mich damit mal werfen lassen - wirklich Super!
Das beste Gerät nützt allerdings nix, wenn man nicht weiss wie man es verwenden soll. 
Die Zocker laufen beim Einholen in einer definierten Tiefe z. B. 0,5 bis 2 Meter. 
Beim schnellen Einholen laufen Sie höher, beim langsamen eher in 2 Meter tiefe. Holt man keine Schnur ein, sinken sie zum Grund, fängt man dann an Schnur einzukurbeln laufen sie wie angegeben. Die Zocker mit Wobblern zu vergleichen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Zocker haben eine unterschiedliche Dichte und somit einen unterschiedlichen Auftrieb. Keine Zauberei aber unheimlich effektiv. 
Das ein transparenter Sbiro oder Zocker unauffälliger sein soll halte ich für ein Gerücht, ziehe so eine Pose oder Sbiro mal durch einen Trupp Forellen, die flüchten in der Regel sofort. Dann probier das mal mit einem schwarzen und Du wirst überrascht sein...
Der Kescher ist anders, weil er einen schwimmenden Kopf hat, man kann ihn so auf der Wasseroberfläche ablegen und den ausgedrillten Fisch über den Kescherrand ziehen. 

Ich muss Forellendieb zustimmen: Top Produkte, da hat sich jemand wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Funktioniert super (wenn man weiss, wie es geht...)
Hoffentlich machen die von Exori so weiter!

johnnybegoode


----------



## René F (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Ich kenne zwar die Produkte nicht, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein transparenter Sbiro oder sonst etwa unauffälliger ist.
Ob durchsichtig oder nicht - erkannt wird es von den Fischen eh. Ich denke - je nach klarheit des Wassers - kann die Scheuchwirkung der Durchsichtigen höher sein als dunkel gefärbte. denn etwas durchsichtiges, dass sich bewegt, dürfte auf die Fische sicherlich befremdlicher wirken als "natürlicher" gefäbtes.


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo zusammen,
Angelfreunde haben die Erfahrung gemacht das die angegebenen Lauftiefen so wie beschrieben nicht funktionieren. Es wird damit Werbung gemacht das die Tiefe halten, aber was nicht gesagt wird ist das das mit der Führungsgeschwindigkeit zusammen hängt!!! 

Meiner Meinung nach laufen günstige, durchsichtige Sbiros genau so gut wie die teuren. Und es gibt Tage da schlägt eine feine Pose zum schleppen jeden Sbiro!!! Hängt halt nur von der Vorfachlänge, Stärke, köder..... ab!!!

Außerdem wollen die Hersteller alle ihre Produkte verkaufen und lassen die dann von angeblichen Profianglern testen und loben!!!

Wer den Bericht von der Angelwoche oder aus dem Blinker gelesen hat, und ein wenig Ahnung von den ganzen Forellenangeln hat, braucht keine "super spezielle" Ausrüstung um gerade mal eine kleine 3 Pfund Regenbogenforelle an einem Tag zu landen, lachhaft!!!|gr:

Jeder, aber wiklich jeder der regelmäßig an Forellenseen angeln geht , ist mindestens genauso gut oder sogar noch besser wie diese Weltklasseangler!

Ich kenne Anlagen wo diese Kurse abgehalten haben und nicht einen Biß bekamen, wo dann der Chef der Anlage selber zur Rute greifen mußte um die Vorführung zu retten, obwohl  jedemenge Besatz drin war!

Fazit: Jeder der Teichangelerfahrung hat kann auch so ein Buch schreiben und sich dann Weltklasseangler schimpfen!


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

|good:!!!!!!!!

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!! Ich käme mir lächerlich vor wenn ich 2 mal hintereinander mit ner 3 Pfünder Lachsforelle in diversen Zeitungen wär!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#q
So eine zu fangen ist wirklich keine Kunst!!!!!#6


----------



## drogba (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

finde auch den beitrag gelungen .ich muss noch was sagen wer sich diesen "super angler "anschaut in der angelwoche.wer den bericht gesehn hat weis das er dort zeigt wie er den teig formt.ohne scheis so eine form würde sogar meien mutter besser hin bekommen ich wette mit euch das der teig sich nicht vernüftig dreht der eiert nur das kenne ich wenn neulinge neben mir am teich versuchen teig zu formen da sieht das genau so aus!richtig lächerlich der typ den leuten so ein müll anzudrehen .genau wie der bericht über den quellen grund den in einem anderen thema gepostet habe.pure augenwischerei und das schlimme ist das es viele einfach so in sich reinsaugen!|uhoh::r


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



			
				Weißnixabergroß schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird damit Werbung gemacht das die Tiefe halten, aber was nicht gesagt wird ist das das mit der Führungsgeschwindigkeit zusammen hängt!!!


Moin Moin #h
ich bin auch kein großer Fan von diesen "Zielfischprogrammen" und halte sie für mehr als unnötig!

Aber zu dem zetierten Satz oben:
Sorry, aber das die Lauftiefe abhängig von der Einholgeschwindigkeit ist, sollte man wissen oder sich zumindest denken können... Das ist so klar wie Kloßbrüh', ein langsam geführter Schwimmwobbler taucht ja auch nicht so tief ab wie ein schneller geführter!


----------



## Forellendieb (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo zusammen ich finde es toll wie die reaktoinen sind genau das ist es was ich wollte,, Pro und Kontra wie schon gesagt ich selber habe bis auf die Ruten das komplette  Trout Projekt Paket und kann manche meinungen nicht teilen. Denn an diesen Sbiros ist nicht nur das laufverhalten anders( metern) sondern auch das Sinkverhalten. Wer sich einmal die Mühe macht sich mit einem Sbiro an ein Aquarium zu setzen, wird sehen das, daß  Sinkverhalten anders ist und zwar erst bleibt der Sbiro kurz stehen und dann geht 45 Grad zum Fisch das heißt die Forelle hat mehr Zeit ihren biss zu beenden. Andere Sbiros die Sinken sofort Senkrecht nach unten das verkürzt die Bisszeit und oft gibt es nur fehlbisse. Auch mit dem Ghost muss ich sagen wenn es wirklich schlecht wird bisse zu erlangen mit dem Ghost fange ich. Der Nachteil ist ich kann nich so weit werfen also ist dieser nur an kleinen Teichen einsatzfähig oder zum Kanten befischen. Der Kescher wiederum ist Gold wert durch die fähigkeit das er schwimmt und  das die Einlasskante abgelassen ist, somit kann ich den Kescher auf das Wasser legen und den Siel leg ich mir auf`s Bein und habe beide Hände frei zum Drill. Also meine Fangquote ist um 70% gestiegen seit dem ich mit diesem Programm Fische  und ich habe schon vorher recht gut gefangen!!
Liebe Grüße euer Forellendieb!!

P.S Bitte macht weiter so haut hier alles rein!!!!!!


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Aber zu dem zetierten Satz oben:
Sorry, aber das die Lauftiefe abhängig von der Einholgeschwindigkeit ist, sollte man wissen oder sich zumindest denken können... Das ist so klar wie Kloßbrüh', ein langsam geführter Schwimmwobbler taucht ja auch nicht so tief ab wie ein schneller geführter![/quote]


Ist mir schon klar, es geht nicht um mich sondern um die Anfänger die von solchen Berichten in die Irre geführt werden!!!
Das ärgert mich!!!!:r:r:r:r


----------



## Forellendieb (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

*Dieses Schrieb Jonnybegood[*

Ich muss Forellendieb zustimmen: Top Produkte, da hat sich jemand wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Funktioniert super (wenn man weiss, wie es geht...)
Hoffentlich machen die von Exori so weiter!


*Das schrieb Forellendieb dazu bezogen auf das* Rot makierte

Ich kenne auch schon das Neue Ruten und Rollen Forellen Programm von Exori das wird der Hammer Die Ruten sind wirklich Super und vorallem Günstig (sehr sogar) und mit sehr viel Qualität ausgerüstet und die Rolle wird der Hammer das wird die erste sein die ich mir zulegen werde...!!!!!!!!|supergri #6


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Forellendieb stimmt Forellendieb zu???
Wie geht das denn???
Seid wann stimmt man sich selber zu, das Thema ist für mich gestorben,
das* ist ein Fake!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drogba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

lol shitzophren?! naja mit ghost fischen finde ich ******** und die von exori haben sicher keinen neuen ghost erfunden von tubertinin gibts ghost bis 12 gr damit kan man schon vernüftig werfen sind allerdings im desing von einem spiro.aber zum kescher wieso sollte das von vorteil sein das er schwimmt ?wer nicht mal im drill die ruhe bewahrt mit nem "normalen"kescher fische raus zu hiefen wie sieht das ganze dann aus wenn du 2 forellen gleich zeitig drann hast?#d also villeicht erfindet exori ja demnächst einen roboter der dir hilft !wie gesagt das ist augenwischerei und ich kann mir nich vorstellen das es überhaupt was bringt die echten forellen freaks fangen auch so!


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

@Forellendieb:
Hast Du ein Gedächtnisproblem??? Der Thread ist von Dir erstellt worden...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Davon abgesehen jungs, nicht einseitig auf Exori rumhacken, andere Firmen sind da nicht besser und nicht schlechter!


----------



## drogba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

stimmt wohl aber es ist doch das thema#h!aber  zum thema spiro jeder spiro von verschieden firmen leuft bzw. sinkt anders also das ist nichts neues von exori.es gibt auch viel schrott von anderen firmen das ist auch klar aber wenn ich das lese bis zu 70 % mehr fisch kann ja nich sein .muss man sich mal überlegen vorallem was ist mit den die du verschlagen hast kommen die jetzt gerne in den kescher weil der so gemütlich ist?#q


----------



## Forellendieb (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Nein Sorry ich wollte jonnybegood Zitieren ist wohl in die Hose gegangen ich bin noch nicht ganz so lange dabei sorry


----------



## Forellendieb (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Mit den Sbiros habe ich im Thread 10 beschrieben und ich habe die versuche mit einigen anderen Sbiros gemacht und da kann man erkennen wie das sinkverhalten ist. Und der Kescher ist einfach gut weil er ebend schwimmt und ich dadurch beide Hände frei habe. Wie schon gesagt alles was ich hier niederlege ist meine Meineung klar habt ihr eure die sollt ihr ja auch niederlegen dafür ist das ganze ja gedacht. Ich meine nur das ganze Programm ist aufeinander abgestimmt Wirbel, Vorfächer ,Sbiros, usw aber zu den fängen muss ich sagen durch andere Sbirus hatte ich mehr Fehlbisse oder sie sind zu schnell gesunkenoder oder oder kurz und knapp Exori hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Es gibt auch andere Hersteller die ähnliches vertreiben aber von den hat man doch in der Hinsicht nicht gehört oder sehe ich das falsch
Gruß Forellendieb


----------



## esox_105 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Forellendieb:
> Hast Du ein Gedächtnisproblem??? Der Thread ist von Dir erstellt worden...


 

Alzheimer lässt grüßen  .


----------



## Daserge (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

naja was drogba da zum Teigformen schreibt zieht mich auch in den Thread.

Also ist ja schön das deiner sich dreht doch das ist auch nicht immer der Weg zum Fisch.

Letztes WE konnte ich am Forellenpuff alle Forellen auf ne Bait Wurst fangen.Das heisst kaum bis keine Bewegung.Die anderen Jungs am See z.T. mit teigformer hatten weniger Fisch.

P.S :Aber insgesamt empfinde ich Forellenangeln am Puff nicht als Herausforderung und jeder der sich hier als Profi für Forellen outet,dem kann ich nur sagen "lol".Dasist keine Kunst und man muss nix können um die Dinger zu fangen.Man sollte nur viel ausprobieren!


----------



## drogba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

lol ja mit teigformer weist auch hofentlich das es kaum ne schlimmere form gibt als von trilup etc. vorallem wenn man die form raus nimt bricht die immer und die form eiert übelst!


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> lol ja mit teigformer weist auch hofentlich das es kaum ne schlimmere form gibt als von trilup etc. vorallem wenn man die form raus nimt bricht die immer und die form eiert übelst!


Sei mir nicht bös drogba aber irgendiwe muss ich Deine Posts immer 3 oder 4 mal lesen um rauszufinden was Du meinst...

"Klugscheißmodus AN"

Schreib doch mal etwas mehr Klartex und bemüh Dich um ein weigstens einigermaßen gescheites Deutsch oder von mir aus auch englisch, ok? Mir verbiegts jedesmal die Pupillen  #h

"KlugscheißModus AUS"

Nix für ungut


----------



## m@ddy (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Ich habe mir auch auf der Jagd und Hund einen Horizontalzocker in  8gr. mit Lauftiefe 2-4m gekauft. Für mich war nicht entscheidend ob die angebene Lauftiefe stimmt oder nicht, weil diese sowieso durch die Einholgeschwindigkeit beeinflusst wird. Vielmehr habe ich mir durch die Sinkeigenschaften des Zockers begeistern lassen, weil dieser nicht vertikal sinkt sondern mit einen Winkel von 45°. Mit so einen Zocker ausgerüstet bin ich in der vergangenen Woche zum Forellenteich gefahren, nach einigen optimistischen Würfen, stellte sich kein Erfolg ein, dann warf ich an eine Eiskante und der Zocker berührte diese Kante, nach dem Einholen und Besichtigung des Zockers, stellte ich fest das der Zocker beschädigt war und nicht reparabel ist.
So bin ich über die Funktion und deren Haltbarkeit dieses Produktes sehr entäuscht. Ich habe mir für so ein teures Produkt doch mehr Haltbarkeit gewünscht. So werde ich weiter auf meine konventionellen Sbiros zurückgreifen, welche bis jetzt noch immer gehalten haben.

Jörg


----------



## drogba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

ich werde mir mühe geben!:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mir mühe geben!:m


Dann bin ich beruhigt  #h

War auch nich' bös' gemeint.


----------



## Venneangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



> Seid wann stimmt man sich selber zu, das Thema ist für mich gestorben,
> das* ist ein Fake!!!!!!!!!*


 
*Das glaube ich auch* :q 




> Nein Sorry ich wollte jonnybegood Zitieren ist wohl in die Hose gegangen ich bin noch nicht ganz so lange dabei


 
*seit 11.2005 dabei und über 30 Postings....ich...glaub dir nicht*#d


 close


----------



## Forellendieb (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Was ist denn hier los was habe ich denn nun gemacht ich habe einen Fehler gemacht bei einem Zitat und deswegen wollt ihr mich an den Galgen bringen das ist ein Fake ,das ist ein Fake, was soll das was habe ich davon???  Es sei mir bitte vergeben ich wollte jonybegood auschließlich damit sagen das ich schon das Neue Programm bzw ( Rute und Rolle) von der Firma Exori gesehen habe. Und zum Trilupformer möchte ich sagen er ist gut wenn man ihn mit Öl bestreicht oder auch für Anfänger die es nicht hinbekommen den Teig so hin zu formen. Das bedeutet nicht das ich ihn auch jedesmal verwende.


----------



## johnnybegoode (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo!
Wie es scheint, gibt es zwei Parteien die hier Ihre Meinung äußern. 
Das ist auch in Ordnung.
Persönlich bin ich von den Trout Project Sachen sehr überzeugt. Andere sind es nicht, bzw. können es wohl auch nicht sein, weil sich denen der Sinn verschliesst. Wie schon vorher geäußert, sollte man wissen wie man die Sachen richtig anwendet.
Nein, nicht falsch verstehen - ich halte nicht jeden für unklug, der die Sachen nicht gut findet oder nicht damit fängt. 
Das der "Forellenpuff-Angler" von den meisten nicht als Held der Fischerei angesehen wird ist mir auch klar. Viele Angler haben aber kein Forellengewässer vor der Haustür und könnten ohne Forellensee nur höchstens im Urlaub auf Forelle fischen. Daher finde ich diese Seen in Ordnung. Wenn jeder ein Top Gewässer mit Forellen hätte, gabe es wohl keine Forellenseen, oder? 
Danke an Steffen60431 - der "Klugscheißmodus" war notwendig. Ich bin auch nicht perfekt, aber ein wenig Stil und Form sollte einem das Forum schon wert sein. 

Viel Spaß am Wasser 

johnnybegoode


----------



## Forellendieb (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Danke für diese Worte,(Jonnebegoode) aber wie ich es finde ist das ganze hier ein bisschen endglitten. Dieser Thread sollte dazu dienen Pro und Kontras zum Projekt zu Filtern, ich möchte ja zugeben ja ich habe einen Fehler bei einem Zitat gemacht möchte mich auch nocheinmal dafür bei allen Entschuldigen. Aber trotz alle dem finde ich das was manche hier schreiben recht interissant (m@ddy) andere wiederum sagen alles Mist ohne jegliches Argument?? Wer soll damit etwas anfangen ?? Ich würde mich daher freuen wenn man hier auf *vernünftiger* weise eine Diskusion halten kann. 
Mit freundlichem Gruße
Forellendieb


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



			
				Venneangler schrieb:
			
		

> *seit 11.2005 dabei und über 30 Postings....ich...glaub dir nicht*#d


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Lasst mal die Verdächtigungen sein und wendet euch wieder dem Thema zu, ok?
Wäre schade wenn es "verkommt"!


----------



## Forellendieb (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Zitat VON *m@ddy]* 
_Ich habe mir auch auf der Jagd und Hund einen Horizontalzocker in 8gr. mit Lauftiefe 2-4m gekauft. Für mich war nicht entscheidend ob die angebene Lauftiefe stimmt oder nicht, weil diese sowieso durch die Einholgeschwindigkeit beeinflusst wird. Vielmehr habe ich mir durch die Sinkeigenschaften des Zockers begeistern lassen, weil dieser nicht vertikal sinkt sondern mit einen Winkel von 45°. Mit so einen Zocker ausgerüstet bin ich in der vergangenen Woche zum Forellenteich gefahren, nach einigen optimistischen Würfen, stellte sich kein Erfolg ein, dann warf ich an eine Eiskante und der Zocker berührte diese Kante, nach dem Einholen und Besichtigung des Zockers, stellte ich fest das der Zocker beschädigt war und nicht reparabel ist._
_So bin ich über die Funktion und deren Haltbarkeit dieses Produktes sehr entäuscht. Ich habe mir für so ein teures Produkt doch mehr Haltbarkeit gewünscht. So werde ich weiter auf meine konventionellen Sbiros zurückgreifen, welche bis jetzt noch immer gehalten haben._

_Jörg_


So Ich möchte hoffen das ich das mit dem Zitieren nun vernünftig hinbekomme#q 
An dieser stelle möchte ich sagen das du lieber Jörg das was du hier geschrieben hast einmal direkt an Exori schreiben solltest denn eigentlich kann soetwas wirklich nicht sein. Und eigentlich lassen sich die Bearbeiter von Exori da auch nicht Lumpen. Das diese Produkte sehr teuer sind da möchte ich dir auch beipflichten, auch wenn es in diesem Fall nur ein Sbiro ist aber auch dieser hat knapp 4 € gekostet. Kurz und knapp versuch einmal Exori anzuschreiben (versuch macht gluch)
Liebe Grüße euer Forellendieb#h


----------



## Rotauge (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



			
				Forellendieb schrieb:
			
		

> So Ich möchte hoffen das ich das mit dem Zitieren nun vernünftig hinbekomme#q



Du  musst nur auf den Zitieren-Button klicken und das Quote in Klammern stehen lassen, nur den Text rausnehmen, auf den du dich nicht beziehen willst, probiers einfach mal aus. |wavey:


----------



## Forellendieb (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst nur auf den Zitieren-Button klicken und das Quote in Klammern stehen lassen, nur den Text rausnehmen, auf den du dich nicht beziehen willst, probiers einfach mal aus. |wavey:


 



OK aber ich denke in sachen Computer ist bei mir Hopfen und Malz verloren#d


----------



## spinner1975 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Moin , Moin !

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Exori Trout Project Premium Soft Schnur gemacht (0,20 - 4,8kg) ?`
Fahre in vier Wochen nach Dänemark um richtig grosse Forellen zu fangen . Hier fische ich mit ´ner normalen 0,18er  , für meine DK-Rolle habe ich eine 0,23er Daiwa Samurai drauf , möchte mir aber vorsichtshalber noch eine dünnere Schnur auf die Ersatzspule ziehen , da das Wasser dort extrem klar ist und dachte dabei an die Exori ... wie sind die praktischen Erfahrungen , kann ich damit problemlos ´ne 5kg-10kg Forelle landen , oder sollte ich dickere Schnur wählen ? Wie wird die Schnur vom Fisch wahr- und angenommen ?

Die Daiwa Super Shinobi 0,20 hat auch eine Tragkraft von immerhin 3,9 kg und ist ja in der Praxis vielleicht auch die Bessere Wahl ???

PS : 0,25er Schnur für Forelle empfinde ich zu dick , da ich in DK bevorzugt mit dem Spinner angle - so fängt man da einfach die Dicksten ...


----------



## Matzinger (28. September 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> Moin , Moin !
> 
> hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Exori Trout Project Premium Soft Schnur gemacht (0,20 - 4,8kg) ?`
> Fahre in vier Wochen nach Dänemark um richtig grosse Forellen zu fangen . Hier fische ich mit ´ner normalen 0,18er  , für meine DK-Rolle habe ich eine 0,23er Daiwa Samurai drauf , möchte mir aber vorsichtshalber noch eine dünnere Schnur auf die Ersatzspule ziehen , da das Wasser dort extrem klar ist und dachte dabei an die Exori ... wie sind die praktischen Erfahrungen , kann ich damit problemlos ´ne 5kg-10kg Forelle landen , oder sollte ich dickere Schnur wählen ? Wie wird die Schnur vom Fisch wahr- und angenommen ?
> ...



Moinsen.

Ich fische im Sommer in DK mit ´ner normalen 0,20er und einem 18er Flourocarbonvorfach.

Im Winter geht beides nochmals 0,02 mm runter.

Wichtig ist, eine Aktion in der Rute zu haben. Platz an den Seen ist ausreichend, somit musst Du nicht "hart"drillen.

P. S.: Mit der 0,20er habe ich eine Minelle von 9,2 kg gefangen.


----------



## spinner1975 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo und danke für Deinen Beitrag .

Du meinst also auch , dass ich lieber die möglichst dünnste Schnur fischen sollte ?!
Mein Kumpel war letztes Jahr das erste mal mit nach DK und hatte ´ne 25er - er hat nicht einen Fisch gefangen - könnte aber auch daran liegen , dass er Anfänger ist ...  
Welche Tragkraft hat denn Deine Schnur bzw welche Marke ? Angelst Du auch auf Spinner ?

Hab mir in meinem ersten DK-Urlaub eine schöne Kinetik-Rute (Silver Arrow , A: 7-25) zugelegt . Zusammen mit der gut einstellbaren Bremse der Shimano-Rolle hab ich dort auch schon Hechte gefangen ...

Ciao , Manuel .


----------



## spinner1975 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Na los Leute , was würdet Ihr auf dicke Forelle (jenseits der 5kg-Marke) für Schnur fischen ?
Kennt jemand die Trout Project Schnüre und wie sind die ?
_"Hält"_ die Super Shinobi was sie verspricht ?

Ich brauche Schnüre , Durchmesser und Eure Erfahrungswerte - Please .... !

Danke und ich hoffe , dass Ihr alle Schumi die Daumen drückt !!!


----------



## spinner1975 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Na ja , 

wenn keiner was über die Schnüre schreiben kann  , werd ich mich wohl für die Super Shinobi oder Stroft entscheiden ...

Stroft soll die Beste Monofile sein - könnt Ihr das teilen ?
Hab bis jetzt noch nie so viel für ´ne Monofile hingelegt , aber in DK muss die halten ...


----------



## Trout 6 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo liebe Forellenangler,

ich habe mir von Exori Trout Project die Helicopter Spiral - Köder gekauft. In der Farbe Grün und Gelb.

Beim Forellenangeln im Forellensee, mit der Farbe Grün und Horizontal - Zocker schleppen, 5 Forellen #a gefangen.
Meine Frage an euch Forellenangler ist.

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit den Helicopter Spiral - Köder ( mit welcher Farbe habt ihr was gefangen )?

Für jede Antwort sage ich danke in vorraus.

Gruß 

Trout 6 |wavey:


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hi sag wie bekommst du es hin das du nicht so nen Drall in der Schnur hast bei den Teilen?Gruß Pitti


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi sag wie bekommst du es hin das du nicht so nen Drall in der Schnur hast bei den Teilen?Gruß Pitti


 


Dreifachwirbel #6

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/images/medium/dreifach-wirbel.jpg


----------



## Trout 6 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi sag wie bekommst du es hin das du nicht so nen Drall in der Schnur hast bei den Teilen?Gruß Pitti


 

Genau Dreifachwirbel klappt wunderbar.

Gruß Trout 6


----------



## kspr (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Habe die Helicopter mal getestet bin aber genauso wenig von diesen wie vom Dissel Trout System überzeugt. 

Klar man fängt auch mit diesen 2 Ködern seinen Fisch/e jedoch habe ich die deutlich besseren ergebnise immer mit Powerbait erziehlt.


Tip: Du kannst Powerbait genauso formen wie die Helicopter  Hier mal Video dazu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNzIPEy4kz4&feature=related


Ich habe einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, an Tagen an dem die Forellen die Köder vorsichtiger nehmen hast du 0 Chance mit diesen ködern da Forellen dann direkten "plastikkontakt" haben und nicht auf eine weiche maße beißen dies macht sie definitiv mißtrauisch 

Ich befische gerne Forellenteiche und angel dort schleppend nur mit Powerbait oder einem kleinen Twister, und Stationär mit Made oder Bienenmade


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



kspr schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, an Tagen an dem die Forellen die Köder vorsichtiger nehmen hast du 0 Chance mit diesen ködern da Forellen dann direkten "plastikkontakt" haben und nicht auf eine weiche maße beißen dies macht sie definitiv mißtrauisch


 

|kopfkrat Bist Du sicher, das Du die Helicopter schon einmal in der Hand hattest ... Die sind Butterweich die Dinger ...


----------



## kspr (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Joa zumindest steht es auf der verpackung von meinem Tacklehändler, www.angel-ussat.de ich denke Uli Beyer wird schon wissen was er da in seine regale einordnet


----------



## Trout 6 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Tip: Du kannst Powerbait genauso formen wie die Helicopter  Hier mal Video dazu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNzIPEy4kz4&feature=related

Hallo kspr,

das Video ist sehr gut, beim nächsten Forellenangeln werde ich das mit den Power Bait mal ausprobieren.

Danke für den Tip.#6

Gruß Trout 6 #h


----------



## Trout 6 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Das Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout Project ist *TOP *und ich hoffe die machen 2010 weiter so wie 2009.

Michael Kahlstadt hat das Trout Project auf der *Pferd und Jagd 2009 in Hannover* vorgestellt. 
War ein sehr aufschlussreicher Vortrag.

Mit dem Forellen-Programm kann man sehr gut Forellen fangen. #a

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Gibt es von dem Programm irgendetwas, was in Eigenleistung entstanden ist, also selber entwickelt wurde?


----------



## Multe (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hej Trout 6, da solltest du erst mal die Teile von DAM ausprobieren. Da nennen sich die Teile _*SCREWDRIVER*_ und die sind aber wesentlich billiger. Auch die anderen Teile aus dem *Trout System Programm* fangen richtig gute und große Forellen.
Wo es erlaubt ist solltest du mal die neuen _*MAGIC Trout Spinner*_ probieren. Einfach SUPERRFÄNGIG.
Benutze die Dinger auch in dänischen P&T Gewässern mit richtig gutem Erfolg.
gruß Multe


----------



## moppedx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



drogba schrieb:


> lol shitzophren?! naja mit ghost fischen finde ich ******** und die von exori haben sicher keinen neuen ghost erfunden von tubertinin gibts ghost bis 12 gr damit kan man schon vernüftig werfen sind allerdings im desing von einem spiro.aber zum kescher wieso sollte das von vorteil sein das er schwimmt ?wer nicht mal im drill die ruhe bewahrt mit nem "normalen"kescher fische raus zu hiefen wie sieht das ganze dann aus wenn du 2 forellen gleich zeitig drann hast?#d also villeicht erfindet exori ja demnächst einen roboter der dir hilft !wie gesagt das ist augenwischerei und ich kann mir nich vorstellen das es überhaupt was bringt die echten forellen freaks fangen auch so!


 
Sehe ich auch so.Einige Sachen sind ok andere gibts schon länger von anderen Herstellern-meist günstiger.(z.B. nehme ich anstatt Bodentaster lieber schnell sinkende Sbirolinos(Marke ist egal) meistens die in 8gr.Klappt super!


----------



## moppedx (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Bitte auch mal das Balzer Forellen Programm beachten

Balzer Trout Attack-gute Sachen zum fairen Preis-meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Trout 6 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Das Forellen Programm Balzer Trout Attack, da sind ein paar sachen dabei die sind besser als bei Exori Trout Project.

Zum Beispiel Bienenmaden Öl gibt es in eine kleine Flasche und den Bodentaster gibt es bis 30g. #6


----------



## moppedx (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Ich meine gerade die Glasrasseln. Stück für 4,90€.in versch. Gewichtsklassen.Kann man eigendlich nicht meckern.


----------



## Carp-Riots (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

hab mir neulich ne tasche von iron claw gegönt trout bag oder so heisst das ding is ne gute ergänzung zum trout projekt die sachen passen gut rein und haben einen fairen preis!muss sagen das die troutprojekt sachen sind ne gute sachen gute preise und ansprechendes design würde mir gerne mal son vortrag anhöhren gibts denn irgentwo zum runterladen?


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



johnnybegoode schrieb:


> Der Kescher ist anders, weil er einen schwimmenden Kopf hat, man kann ihn so auf der Wasseroberfläche ablegen und den ausgedrillten Fisch über den Kescherrand ziehen.





Zum Thema kann ich nichts beitragen..aber ich versteh nicht was an dem Kescher so super sein soll....

Du kannst von jedem Hersteller eine "Schwimmhilfe für Kescherstöcke" kaufen und diesen um jedem X-beliebigen Kescher drum machen dann bleiben auch normale Kescher über der Wasseroberfläche....kosten tun die Dinger 5-max 8€  je nach Hersteller,nur deswegen brauch ich mir keinen neuen Kescher kaufen für was weiß ich 30-50€,so kannste jeden Kescher tunen wenn man das möchte.

Ich bin ja auch ein Typ der am liebsten alles haben will(wer will das nicht)aber wenn man mal richtig überlegt sind solche "spezial Kescher" totaler Unfug...

Von allen Sachen die verkauft werden sind 1/3 einfach nur totaler Käse und Leute verarsc.........

Ein Pro testet irgendwelches Zeugs wird an eines der besten Gewässer in Deutschland gefahren, is ja logo das Ergebnis muss ja TOP ausfallen damit der Verbraucher sieht das man damit anstatt 3 Forellen 35 fängt(bissle übertrieben),ja ne is klar......und logo das die immer sagen das ist das beste..die stehen dort auch unter Vertrag und dürfen ja schon garnichts schlechtes sagen das wär ja Vertragsbruch,und genau das vergessen die allermeisten und lassen sich Vollgas blenden und der Hersteller lacht sich einen ins Fäustchen und hat genau das erreicht was er mit solchen Aktionen erreichen will!

Will das mal nur so allgemein gesagt haben,hat jetzt garnichts mit den Exori Sachen zu tun...mir kam das grad nur als ich das mit dem Super schwimmenden Kescher gelesen habe.


Genauso siehts aus mit den Forellen Teig Formen die bald 5€ kosten..also ich weiß ja nicht aber ich habe mir die Form abgeschaut und knette mir meinen Teig selber und der sieht nicht anderst aus und hat genau die gleiche Wirkung!!!

Vor paar Wochen hab ich auch gesagt das muss ich unbedingt haben..aber es ist einfach totaler Quatsch für so was Geld auszugeben,aber es muss anscheinend mehr als genug Leute geben die darauf reinfallen....


----------



## moppedx (20. März 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

auch mal folgende Sachen beachten:
1-Exori Racer Rollen
2-Exori Navigator Telerute
beides (einzeln) kostet ca. 70€
Meiner Meinung nach für den Preis unschlagbar!
Habe beides in der Hand gehabt-da hat man sich wirklich was einfallen lassen-TOP!!!:vik:


----------



## Felipe95 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo,

welche Rute kann man denn zum aktiven Schleppen am Forellenteich empfehlen ???

Der See ist 6ha groß und deshalb muss ich weit werfen können.

Ich bin noch absoluter anfänger was schleppen mit sbirolino am Forellenteich angeht und weiß auch nicht was ich da wählen soll !?

Ich suche eine sensible Rute mit der ich gut bisse erkennen kann aber sie soll auch ein entsprechendes WG haben um schwerere Sbiros bis ca 30g auf weite zu bringen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

MfG Felix


----------



## moppedx (25. März 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Rute kann man denn zum aktiven Schleppen am Forellenteich empfehlen ???
> 
> ...


 
Die Exori Navigator 2.0 hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 40 oder 50gr. und ist denoch sensibel.und super leicht.Es gibt sie in versch. Längen.Viel besser als die Sensitip.
die Rute+eine Exori racer 3000 Größe und du bist bestens ausgerüstet.#h


----------



## Trout 6 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo,

hat einer von euch schon mal die Trout Project Fliegen zum Forellenangeln ausprobiert ob sie fängig sind?


----------



## Posenpaul (23. April 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo,

ich angle seit Mitte letzten Jahres mit Exorifliegen und muss sagen,
das man wenn die Hauptfangzeit um ca 11.00 Uhr vorbei ist hiermit noch eine gute Alternative hat. Nach Besatz schleppe ich mit Teig und wechsle dann auf Fliege. Kommt auch ein bisschen auf´s Wetter an.

Gruß Posenpaul


----------



## Losthighway (23. April 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Die meisten Sachen sind einfach nur Lizenzbauten oder Kopien, z.B. Ghosts gibts schon viele Jahre von Quantum für wenig Geld im 5er Pack. Sonst hab ich schon Vorfächer, Pilotkugeln, Wirbel und getrocknete Bienenmaden gekauft...bei uns im Angelladen gibts halt sonst wenig Alternativen.
Momentan hab ich nurnoch die kurzen 3er Wirbel in Gebrauch und ab und zu mal ein Vorfach.
Gute Marken in dem Bereich sind Vincent (teuer), Venturieri (strike), Tubertini (Sbiros), Quantum (Ghosts) und Vorfächer binde ich mittlerweile zu 90% selbst.


----------



## Trout 6 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo Posenpaul,

welche Trout Project Fliegen hast du denn?


----------



## Posenpaul (26. April 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo Trout 6,

ich habe ein Sortiment bestehend aus 3 Nymphen : eine Weisse, die trocken aussieht wie ein Federbausch, aber nass wie ein kleiner Fisch,
dann das gleiche in schwarz und eine Grüne, die an eine Schnake erinnert.
Hab mit allen dreien schon gefangen. Mir macht es einen Höllenspass mit den Fliegen. Ich habe mir mittlerweile auch bei Askari ein Nassfliegensortiment gekauft, mit denen ich auch schon gefangen habe.
@ Losthighway: Ich habe den Ghost von Exori und das gleiche Teil vom Quantum und muss sagen, das 1. man für einen Exori fünf Quantums bekommt und 2. das Exoriteil aber deutlich besser verarbeitet ist.
Der Quantum ist einfach nur abgeschnitten der Exori ist rundgeblasen.
Erzeugt meiner Meinung nach weniger Störsignale. Kann von Vorteil sein, wenn sie sensibel beissen.

Gruß Posenpaul


----------



## Trout 6 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Danke Posenpaul für Deine Antwort. 

Du hast mir sehr geholfen mit der Wahl von Trout Project Fliegen ( Favourites #6).


----------



## jpm7890 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

guter Tip!


----------



## Trout 6 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Exori Trout - Project hat von den Helicopter jetzt 3 größen raus gebracht.#6




*Helicopter Spiralköder 21 mm mit 20 in Box*

*Helicopter Spiralköder 28 mm mit 15 in Box*

*Helicopter Spiralköder 35 mm mit 10 in Box*


----------



## Trout 6 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

Hallo zusammen,

im neuen Jahr 2012, wollte ich mir fürs feine Forellenfischen die Trout Navigator Sensitive WG. 2-8g und 4m lang holen.

Hat einer diese Rute zum fischen und kann seine Erfahrung hier berichten?

Danke im vorraus. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## volgoman (2. August 2012)

*AW: Forellen-Programm von Exori Trout-Project????*

hallo leute. bin seit einiger zeit auch wieder an angeln.hauptsächlich auf forellen. habe mir eine neue ausrüstung von exori zugelegt. rute,rolle und schnurr. alles prima gerät. sehr fängig. nehme einfachen brötchenteig oder bienenmaden.gestern war ich wieder am teich. 1lachsforelle 2,5kg,2forellen je 1kg und 2karpfen leider untermaßig. 0,20 geflochtene schnurr,schwarze laufpose,8 haken und 4,5m rute x project3 2.0


----------

